# Topics > Related topics > Mathematical foundations, theory, algorithms >  Mathematical Foundations of Artificial Intelligence (MFAI), Australian National University, Canberra, Australia

## Airicist

Mathematical Foundations of Artificial Intelligence (MFAI)
Project Code: CECS_684

----------

